# 508 Web Site



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

I saw This Site dedicated to the PVR508.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Those are some nice pictures...


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

One piece of information I haven't seen anywhere: What's the going price for the 508?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maniacal1 _
> *One piece of information I haven't seen anywhere: What's the going price for the 508? *


$299 for stand-alone receiver, $349 for system w/D500 & DP TWIN for new customers.

A retailer may mark-up the s/o a little since he will only break even if a cust simply swaps out an existing receiver on his account.

An existing cust can get the PVR Upgrade promo for $199.

A new cust will get $149 off on the "Free Dish" promo or $150 back in programming credits on his bill with the "Free For All" promo.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It seems like an interesting site. Are there any other sites pertaining to the 501, 508, 721 ? I would like to add the links to my website.


----------

